# 2007 Sentra license plate light out - stumped



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

Both bulbs blackened and dead so replaced with Philips type 168 (as per Philips website). Presumably 5W but package doesn't say.

Turned light switch to position I and front parking and tail lights come on but not the license plate lights.

New bulbs pressed in properly, connector looks good. Wiring behind trunk-lid has a few bends in it so possible there is a break. But not as thought it is at risk of damage there.

The rubber sleeves where wires go from trunk-lid to body look good and undamaged.

From wiring diagram in FSM it looks like if tail lights work and not license plate lights it has to be end-run wiring problem and not a problem with the Intelligent Power Dist. Module - ER.

But not sure why troubleshooting (w/o Consult-III) requires Auto Active Test to power the brake light module. https://www.dropbox.com/s/e493s1ef84o51xj/fsmlt.jpg?dl=0

To be clear, no LEDs involved. No accident damage. Don't know when original bulbs burnt out or if they both went at the same time.

Not sure if I should just rewire the license plate lights by tapping off one of the rear light clusters. Don't want to conflict with workings of the CANbus LAN.

Automotive lighting isn't the simple process it used to be.

As I understand it, to turn any light on the IPDM sends a signal to complete a ground circuit as opposed to supplying 12V (which is always on).

Which I think is why I can't do a simple VOM test to confirm 12V on the red wire and continuity to ground on the black at the license plate light connector.


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

UPDATE: in the cold light of day, found a break in the +ve wire inside one of the two flex sleeves on the driver side that feed the wires from the trunk lid to the car body.

No sign of damage to the sleeve, but wire broken cleanly. Strange, but maybe just caused by continual flexing when trunk opened and closed, and wire already kinked during factory assembly.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Good find. Thanks for letting everyone know.


----------

